# Your favorite device



## Beebz (7/4/22)

Which device is your favorite at the moment?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/4/22)

Noisy Cricket V2 with a Tauren BF RDTA on top... been running it for over a year now, works perfect every day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Beebz (7/4/22)

That's definitely a great set up!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/22)

Stratum V10 with Dvarw DL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Beebz (7/4/22)

Winner winner! The sexiest set up on the planet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (7/4/22)

Noisy cricket v2 with a Tauren Beest on top just hits the spot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/22)

Anything with an OG Blotto on top

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Mzr (8/4/22)

Squonk mod for me always regulated and mech

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (8/4/22)

At the moment it's the one that works

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stew (9/4/22)

Vaporesso Gen mod with Zeus X Twin Coil RTA. The pulse mode is amazing and I think the device is reasonably priced.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TyTy (9/4/22)

Any mod running BVC #42 aliens in a reload 24 and im a happy chappy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (9/4/22)

mech squonk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (10/4/22)

Zeus X atties... Been using them since they were first available. Currently have 3 in rotation. Still trying to find something as convincing for my MTL needs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (10/4/22)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Zeus X atties... Been using them since they were first available. Currently have 3 in rotation. Still trying to find something as convincing for my MTL needs.


Plenty of good MTL RTAs that came out the last year, which have you tried so far?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (11/4/22)

Noisy cricket V2 with Intake solo

Jelly box single 21700 with the Arbiter

Both just hit the spot as far as RDL is concerned

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (11/4/22)

vicTor said:


> mech squonk


@vicTor can't name a favourite, the other squonks will go on strike.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (11/4/22)

Munro31 said:


> Plenty of good MTL RTAs that came out the last year, which have you tried so far?


I've had the Vapefly Galaxies RDTA, Beserker 1.5, Berserker 2 (current favourite), OBS Engine MTL and the Caliburn AK2 pod. I lean toward a tight MTL and the berserkers have so far been the best.

Cthulhu AIO just arrived and I haven't made up my mind yet. Gotta try different coiling methods. Only coiled it once so far and it's underwhelming in terms of flavour.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/4/22)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I've had the Vapefly Galaxies RDTA, Beserker 1.5, Berserker 2 (current favourite), OBS Engine MTL and the Caliburn AK2 pod. I lean toward a tight MTL and the berserkers have so far been the best.
> 
> Cthulhu AIO just arrived and I haven't made up my mind yet. Gotta try different coiling methods. Only coiled it once so far and it's underwhelming in terms of flavour.



Try yourself a Vertex or THC Elite Pro, they are damn nice, easy and can go real tight!

As for the Cthulhu AIO the bridge that it comes with is a bit lacking compared to other bridges. There I can suggest getting your hands on an Aspire QBIX, works great in the Cthulhu for MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Try yourself a Vertex or THC Elite Pro, they are damn nice, easy and can go real tight!
> 
> As for the Cthulhu AIO the bridge that it comes with is a bit lacking compared to other bridges. There I can suggest getting your hands on an Aspire QBIX, works great in the Cthulhu for MTL.


I might know a guy with a Qbix…

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (11/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Try yourself a Vertex or THC Elite Pro, they are damn nice, easy and can go real tight!
> 
> As for the Cthulhu AIO the bridge that it comes with is a bit lacking compared to other bridges. There I can suggest getting your hands on an Aspire QBIX, works great in the Cthulhu for MTL.





Paul33 said:


> I might know a guy with a Qbix…


Who? Where? I wants one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

